# The Bush-haters are at it again....



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

As long as we are telling jokes................................

[siteimg]2264[/siteimg]


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I suppose people will think I am a sick unfeeling conservative, but I can separate reality from humor, and that is funny. Black humor is sometimes very funny.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Me too, and I think I was on that street when I was down there the first week of August. There wasn't quite so much water though.

huntin1


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I suppose people will think I am a sick unfeeling conservative, but I can separate reality from humor, and that is funny. Black humor is sometimes very funny.


That's OK. I am a sick unfeeling liberal, and I find it hilarious!

I think I was on that street too, but I don't remember.

Back to circuits.......................


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Posted this on another forum a few days ago, caught hell for being insensitive. Guess I've never really learned to be politically correct.

This guy is sitting in his living room when on the TV comes a bulletin about an approaching flood coming his way. He thinks to himself, "God will take care of me because I have faith in him!". A few minutes later a knock is at the door and it's a deputy sheriff telling him to evacuate because of the flood. "No need, he replies, I have faith and God will protect me!" The water begins to rise and he is in his second story bedroom when a boat comes by and offers him a ride! "He waves to those in the boat and says bless you all but God takes care of me!" The flood continues to rage and Now he's on the roof when a National Guard Helicopter comes by and they wave to him to get in the chair. He sends up a note. "The Lord is my sheperd and he will take care of me. Pass on by for I am a man of faith!" Now, the water has swept him away and he's entering the pearly gates of heaven and St. Peter (presumably) greets him. "You are in heaven brother and about to meet our heavenly father who will enlighten you by answering any questions you might have about anything you wish to know. The guy approaches the throne of the almighty and says, "The only question I have is why did you let me drown? I was always faithful to you and your book says you will take care of those who believe in you and are faithful. " A mighty thunder is heard and a booming voice answers! "Oh faithful son, I sent you a tv bulletin, a deputy, a boat and a helicopter, what more did you need?"

huntin1


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Where did you get that?

Incredible.

:laugh: :rollin: :rollin:

"The person who tries to please everyone will never be pleased themselves" ~Timmon Lund (tmonster)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nice fish :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What is better than a "Father/Son" fishing trip? :huh:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Excellent picture! Perhaps these guis will be sick after eating that fish. One thing is clear, many members of this forum are increasingly out of step with majority of Americans, who are opening eyes and see ho inept our current Prez is. He pooped in every important issue of domestic and foreign politics.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Allright sevendogs lets hear how Kerry as a Massachusetts liberal who would say anything people wanted to hear would have done a better job!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

This is supposed to be a light hearted thread. Intended to ease the tensions that are a by-product of politics in general. Keep the drivel to other threads please.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

I sense some bleeding hearts. :fiddle:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now where is the closest golf course. Do you suppose one of these guys would be my caddy?


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a new screen saver!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Sevendogs[/quote]One thing is clear, many members of this forum are increasingly out of step with majority of Americans


> You gotta luv it, dogs is in step with the American people. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

sevendogs said:


> Excellent picture! Perhaps these guis will be sick after eating that fish.


Compashionate liberalism??????????????

Hey Robert, it is a matter of perspective. Sevendogs is funny too. You gotta love it.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Screwed up on my previous post, reverse the quotes.


----------

